# Is it DVR 942 or Sony?



## racedog (Sep 9, 2005)

We just purchased a Sony KDS-R60XBR1 tv and we are having a problem that I can't figure out whether it is related to our DVR 942 or to the TV. First, let me give some backgroun details. We received and installed this tv 15 days ago. Previous to that we had another Sony 57" tv and we're having to sound issues (but the tv did have some picture issues which is why we replaced it). For the first 12 days or so that the new tv was running we everything was fine but we noticed about three days ago that after the tv had been on for about two hours or so that the sound would just quit about every 45 seconds to a minute and it would be dead quiet for about 3 to 4 seconds and then come back on, then, another 45 seconds to a minute later it would do the same thing. It is INCREDIBLY annoying. Now, here's some other detail, we noticed that when the sound went out that we could hit the back button on the dvr 942 to take it back 10 seconds and it would repeat start from that point and it would play the sound including the part that had gone quiet during live play.

I'm tending to think this is a Sony tv issue rather than a dvr 942 issue but I have to admit I'm not that sure. I have called Sony but I hate to waste anyone's time so would like to have the right people out here the first time, or just replace the dvr 942 (its still under warranty) if that's the problem

All help gratefully appreciated.

R


----------



## richardsp (Sep 21, 2005)

This is a 942 issue. I have the same TV, and I get this problem intermittently also. The way you can tell, is that if you rewind during a sound gap, the gap will move by a couple of seconds. 

At this point, all you can do is reset the box when it gets too annoying.


----------



## snowtoboggan (May 17, 2004)

Ditto on that problem. I too have a new 60" Sony... had a 50" Sony with no problem. I called tech support when it started, did a reset and I thought it was ok only to find out it happens on the second input. So in single mode, one is fine and if I toggle to the other tuner, the sound skips. Same thing, you can rewind and it's in a different spot. So, 2 calls later they decided it was a bad receiver and sent me a replacement. I received the new one today and guess what... yep, it does the same thing. So I again called tech support and got someone a little more informed and told me that this is a know software problem with the 942. It's a shame the other 3 techs weren't aware of that. 

Anyway... Playing around with it, I have found that on duel mode with another tv, they are both fine. I also unplugged the HDMI and used the component cables and the sound is fine in single mode... no intermittent sound skips. So now I'm wondering if it could be in the HDMI converter wire they supplied. I'm going to replace that tomorrow with a one piece HDMI. Hope this helps you....


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

Having the same problem with same setup with HDMI. Also lip sync problems off and on. Hope 622vip is better as I have one ordered.


----------



## racedog (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input. After trying to analyze the problem logically and looking at the issue as analytically as possible I figured that it was likely to be the 942. As was stated above I hope the problem is fixed in the 622 and I will live with it for now.

R


----------

